# PSE Polaris Express String and Cable question...



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

I need to make a string and cable set for an older PSE bow. It is a Polaris Express.

The bottom limb has these markings, but I'm not sure what it means:

Cable Tune #2830
String I.D. 3250

Can anyone tell me what this means or tell me the string and cable length of this bow?

Thanks!


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*PSE website...*

It wasn't easy, but I think I found what I was looking for on the PSE website.


----------



## fab1979 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Polaris express*



WGMitch said:


> It wasn't easy, but I think I found what I was looking for on the PSE website.


I bought a polaris express same cable tune and string id. I need a string but not a lot of info on string lengths online do you remember were or what length you bought for it.
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Low_E (Sep 15, 2003)

fab1979 said:


> I bought a polaris express same cable tune and string id. I need a string but not a lot of info on string lengths online do you remember were or what length you bought for it.
> Thanks for any help you can give me.


same here.
Need to build new cables and strings for a PSE Polaris. Does anybody knows the lengths of string and cables?


----------

